
Israel just published an app to stop the spread of the Covid_19 virus - underthebreach
https://twitter.com/underthebreach/status/1241792144257490947
======
onyva
You mean based on their non existing ability to track location accurately?

[https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-isolated-
after-...](https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-isolated-after-waving-
at-corona-patient-is-israeli-phone-tracking-tech-accurate-1.8698946)

